# Went a little crazy with the vinyl cutter and installed some nose art on my Cruze ECO



## GE Axiom (Mar 12, 2013)

Not my style but I think it's pretty cool! Wish I had the ability to make that happen... 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

That is pretty cool man , I still want to laugh though .
Creative !


----------



## ls1vazquez (Jan 25, 2013)

Thanks! Everybody who see's it absolutely loves it. I was trying to go for something a little bigger, but I need to figure out how to get the measurements for the body panels.


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

This would look awesome in the third window,on both sides


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Looks like it's mad at the rocks that keep trying to chip the paint.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

That looks pretty sick, do you have future access to the software/vinyl cutter? Because if so I have a decal idea that I want to come to fruition.


----------



## ls1vazquez (Jan 25, 2013)

Smurfenstein said:


> That looks pretty sick, do you have future access to the software/vinyl cutter? Because if so I have a decal idea that I want to come to fruition.


Absolutely. Let me know what you want and I can make it happen. There are some limitations to it but for the most part if you have an existing drawing/picture/sketch and the appropriate dimensions then I can apply the design and have the vinyl cutter "print" it out.


----------



## ls1vazquez (Jan 25, 2013)

Here's an example of another one I did, hence the nickname for the car, "Cruze Missile"


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

I don't know why but....





This is awesome! now fill up the rest of the canvas. Tastefully of course.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## 99_XC600 (Feb 24, 2013)

That's awesome. A+ for creativity. I've seen a lot worse decals applied to cars.


----------



## Roccityroller (Jul 7, 2013)

obermd said:


> Looks like it's mad at the rocks that keep trying to chip the paint.


This 100%

This brilliant insight is brought to you via my Galaxy SIII


----------

